# KnottyStuff Giveaway!



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

We've only been online a few months now and we're seeing one contest after another! 

KnottyStuff is up next giving away three (3) prizes to three (3) lucky winners! Up for grabs are:

*Grand Prize*: One 20 pack of straps
*Second Prize*: One 10 pack of straps
*Third Prize*: One 10 pack of straps

From KnottyStuff:


> As a paracord bracelet making enthusiast, I always hated it when a customer would buy a custom bracelet, measure their wrist according to my instructions, and then when I sent it to them, they would on occasion tell me that the bracelet I made them was too big or too small. I looked around for an adjustable strap but all I found was the simple, very long cable wraps. I started to put these together and all my paracording buddies went nuts about them saying they've been looking for them.They allow for up to about 1.5" of adjustment, so it cuts down on the amount of cord one uses and takes a lot of the guess work out of sizing bracelets.







​
*Rules of Entry:*

Post to this thread. That's it!

*Drawing:* 

We will close this thread on October 27th and hold a drawing on October 28th. We will select two winners who will have 24 hours to claim their prize. If the winners do not claim within 24 hours, we will redraw until a winner has claimed. 

Be sure to like the KnottyStuff Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/knottystuff4u

and be sure to visit their store! 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/knottystuff4u

Thanks to KnottyStuff for this great giveaway! 


_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to Paracord Forum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by October 28th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees._


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Done and done.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

That's it!


Did I do it right?


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

I think you got it Sparky.


----------



## knottystuff4u (Aug 27, 2013)

Appreciate the opportunity Austin. If anyone has any questions about anything you can't find on the pages, holler at me. I'll try to clear it up. 
Now, since I posted, am I entered too? Hehe

And, don't forget, they fit on anyone's bracelet making jig. Msg me if you need pics of my jig set up. KS



HardcoreSlot said:


> oh man these are sweet! I am currently getting ready to make about 20 bracelets for a group my stepmom belongs to... these will be perfect!


HardcoreSlot, we just did a 100 pc order for a local Little League for their fundraising project in Fall. I only had to make 2 sizes of bracelet using the straps. There was a Sm/Med that fit a 5.75-7.25" wrist, and a Med/Lg that fit a 6.5-8" wrist. The guideline is that it will fit a wrist that is 1" to 2.5" longer than the length of paracord bracelet you make. You save money just by not having to use as much cord. You save headaches by not having to worry about making a bracelet that fits exactly like your customer expects, they can just adjust it themselves.



wingspar said:


> That’s something I can use. I have a pile of bracelets that fit no one. I’m a measure 3 times, cut with a chainsaw type of guy.


If you go to our FB page, you'll see the 100 pc order we just filled. They wanted two color combos in different weaves and we only had to make 2 sizes of each color combo to fit all the wrists they will be selling to.



Dutch said:


> I'm in!
> 
> knottystuff- I just checked out your esty page and took a look at your adjustable straps~those things are awesome! I love making bracelets and the downside for me is making bracelets for kids, knowing that they are going to outgrow the bracelet. These straps will give them several years use before they out grow them. These would be great for those that have arthritis in thier hands and can't squeez the prongs on the regular buckles to take them off.
> 
> Nice FB page!


Thanks Dutch for the kind words. I'm kinda shocked I hadn't thought of the arthritis point of view already. That's so true. Thanks again



bmt_fire said:


> Sure would make bracelet making easier


It not only makes the bracelet making easier, but it saves so much in paracord. I save up to 2 feet of cord with EACH bracelet I make and with 2 different standard sizes, you can make a bracelet that fits 90-95% of the wrists out there, and even then, it would take a minor length adjustment to cover the rest. Take a look at my FB and Etsy page, or msg me with specific questions. Eldon

Today and Tomorrow are the last days. Get your entries in. All you have to do is comment on this post to be entered.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I checked these out in the guys thread. They look pretty awesome!



knottystuff4u said:


> If you go to our FB page, you'll see the 100 pc order we just filled. They wanted two color combos in different weaves and we only had to make 2 sizes of each color combo to fit all the wrists they will be selling to.


 Man... would make life so much easier lol.

Thanks again for doing this bud.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never used anything like these before to make a bracelet. Thanks KnottyStuff.


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome , thanks for the chance at another contest !


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

oh man these are sweet! I am currently getting ready to make about 20 bracelets for a group my stepmom belongs to... these will be perfect!

Thats awesome man. I for sure am gonna give em a try win or not!


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Cool giveaway.


----------



## wingspar (Aug 25, 2013)

That’s something I can use. I have a pile of bracelets that fit no one. I’m a measure 3 times, cut with a chainsaw type of guy.


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

Count me in...!!

Thanks Knottystuff4u !!


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Great Idea......


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Please count me in


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are sweet. I never even thought of something like that!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in!

knottystuff- I just checked out your esty page and took a look at your adjustable straps~those things are awesome! I love making bracelets and the downside for me is making bracelets for kids, knowing that they are going to outgrow the bracelet. These straps will give them several years use before they out grow them. These would be great for those that have arthritis in thier hands and can't squeez the prongs on the regular buckles to take them off.

Nice FB page!


----------



## bmt_fire (Aug 16, 2013)

Sure would make bracelet making easier


----------



## platypus (Oct 21, 2013)

I never realized the different colors available. I have only seen the basic colors - tan or black. Nice to know there is a forum for this. Thanks!

I gotta order some...there are times...well you never know


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

Those look really cool.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Free bump for Knotty's stuff. The velcro def makes it easier to tailor sizing for those of us not doing bracelets spec to size. Good stuff, fast ship, good prices. Would buy from again.

Here's a sample that I threw together for my daughter w reflective cord, some stock orange, and the velcro from Knotty's shop.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Today's Grand Prize winner is Hydrashoks!
Second Prize: truggles
Third Prize: paracordist

If you are one of the winners you have 24 hours to claim your prize. 

If you do not claim in 24 hours this drawing will resume later in the week.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome,how do I claim the prize.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Send me a pm with your shipping information.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd like to say thanks to Knottystuff and the Paracord forum for this great giveaway.Keep the great work going.


----------



## knottystuff4u (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry I was out and missed the drawing. I was attending a dear friend's funeral, out of town, Monday. Austin, just msg me the winners' info and what I'm sending them and I can get them out asap. And thanks to all those who entered, congrats to the winners and I hope we can do this or something like it in the future. Reminder, we hold giveaways on our Facebook page, when we hit milestone 'Like' numbers, so be sure to go like the page and ask any questions you may have about the straps or anything else. I'll be happy to help. Eldon


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> Today's Grand Prize winner is Hydrashoks!
> Second Prize: truggles
> Third Prize: paracordist
> 
> ...


damn I missed the 24hr mark... 

*Let it ride, share w the rest of the collective, I have some of them to work thru before I resupply w Knotty. Thanks for the consideration PCF!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Sorry Hydra, if I would have seen it would have told you lol. I didn't pay any attention


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

The new grand prize winner is:

Apyl

If you are Apyl you have 24 hours to contact me! 

Sorry for the late drawing guys, I've been out of town.


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

Message sent !  Thanks KnottyStuff4U and Paracord Forum !


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats Apyl!!


----------



## knottystuff4u (Aug 27, 2013)

Austin, just msg me or email me the addys and I'll get the prizes sent out, Eldon


----------

